# Need Help



## Junkdoggy (8/4/16)

Can anybody help me with names of venders that sell base nic and pg vg. I normally by from blue sky but lately they never seem to have stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Junkdoggy (8/4/16)

Pretoria area.


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-nicotine.t20467/
They can even do a premix of VG/PG at your required nic level. Makes mixing even easier


----------



## Stefan (8/4/16)

Try fogmachine.co.za I buy bases and concentrate there..nice selection and they in Pretoria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morne (8/4/16)

NoonClouds keep stock  we are in Centurion


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Morne said:


> NoonClouds keep stock  we are in Centurion



Oh, nice! I'll check out your site


----------



## Morne (8/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Oh, nice! I'll check out your site



We are busy loading it into stock our our website, you will be able to see it soonest

Come and join us tomorrow for our shop opening...

177 Edison Crescent
Hennopspark
Centurion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Morne said:


> We are busy loading it into stock our our website, you will be able to see it soonest
> 
> Come and join us tomorrow for our shop opening...
> 
> ...



If you paying for the plane ticket I'll be there when the doors open 
Alas I'll have to wait for the website to be up and running  Please let us know when we can order. I'm on a mission trying different concentrates from everyone I can. 
I can't just take someone's word, for example, that CAP is better than TFA, I need to taste both and see for myself.


----------

